# Frank, Kennedy, Kerry ranked among most powerful members of Congress



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By MATTHEW HUISMAN
Standard-Times correspondent
March 09, 2008 6:00 AM

ASSHINGTON -

U.S. Rep. Barney Frank is the seventh most powerful member of the House of Representatives, according to a report released this week. Fellow Bay State Democrats Sens. Edward M. Kennedy and John F. Kerry were ranked second and 12th in the Senate, respectively.
The 2008 Power Rankings report was compiled by Knowlegis, a company that compiles data regarding legislators and legislation, and that lobbies Congress.
Brad Fitch, CEO of Knowlegis, said rankings are determined by the legislator's position, indirect influence, legislative activity and earmarks.
"It's flattering," Rep. Frank said in a phone interview. "You grow up reading about people and now you're one of the people you read about."
As chairman of the Financial Services Committee, Rep. Frank is in a position to affect legislation with this year's declining economy and the ongoing mortgage crisis.
"It's an exclusive committee, one of the most powerful in Congress," Mr. Fitch said. "He has the opportunity to do a great deal of work on financial legislation."
Rep. Frank said he did not expect this much responsibility and attention for his position when he was appointed chairman.
"I am working harder than I have worked in my entire life," he said. "It's what I came here for, to have an impact on public policy."
Last year, Rep. Frank was ranked the 13th most powerful member in the House.
Sens. Kennedy and Kerry also moved up in the rankings, from 10th to second, and 19th to 12th, respectively.
"Sen. Kennedy starts with a solid base being a senior member of the Senate," Mr. Fitch said. "He's also the chairman of an important committee."
Mr. Fitch said that in addition to being chairman of the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor and Pensions, Sen. Kennedy gets "sizzle points" for being the "Lion of the Senate." Mr. Fitch said legislators are awarded "fizzle points" and "sizzle points," which can affect a member's ranking, based on their conduct and reputation.

Mr. Fitch said Sen. Larry Craig, R-Idaho, received "fizzle points" for his misdemeanor offense in Minnesota in June 2007, putting him second to last on the list for the Senate.
Coming in dead last on the Senate list is Freshman Sen. John Barrasso, R-Wyo., who replaced the late Craig Thomas. Sen. Barrasso's low score is due to his short tenure and freshman status.
Sen. Kerry rose in the rankings due to a more vocal stance against the war in Iraq, Mr. Fitch said.
"Sen. Kerry took a lot of influence points," he said. "He has more front-page media coverage, primarily as a result of being a media darling."
"Sen. Kennedy has often said that serving the people of Massachusetts is the greatest public honor of his life," said Melissa Wagoner, the senator's press secretary.
"He looks forward to another year with an aggressive agenda that the puts the needs of America's hard-working families first."
Leading the Senate rankings is Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev.
Also toward the top of the Senate rankings is Majority Whip Sen. Richard Durbin, D-Ill., ranking third, followed by Sen. Patrick Leahy, D-Vt., chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee.
In the House, Rep. Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., ranks first for her role as speaker of the House, followed by House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer, D-Md.; and Rep. Charles Rangel, D-N.Y., chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee.
Ranking last in the House is Rep. Rick Renzi R-Ariz., who received "fizzle points" due to his multiple federal indictments.
Right ahead of him is Rep. William Jefferson, D-La., who also received "fizzle points" for his corruption charges.

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080309/NEWS/803090304


----------

